# Solved: Access 2010 "System Resource Exceeded"



## XpL0d3r (May 21, 2005)

Hi All,

Having an issue with an Access database using an ODBC connection. This issue is only for ONE computer -- all other computers that connect to this database work fine.

When running a query in Access 2010, after a few minutes the user gets a "system resource exceeded" error. The ODBC connection is set up properly, and have mirror settings from another user where this is working properly.

Tested the memory on the computer (it's less than two months old anyways), and has tested fine. There is a hotfix that was released in October (http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2726928) in regards to this issue, but even after installing and making the required registry change to "activate" the hotfix -- the issue is still occuring.

Unfortunately I'm not the person who created this database, and I don't know much about it. I'm just the IT guy who setup her ODBC connection. Checked the ODBC driver and it is the same version as all other users. As this database works fine with every user except for one, I don't believe there is any need to modify the database.

The computer that the user is working on is a Dell Optiplex 3010, Windows 7 Enterprise x64 (our standard OS image).

Any thoughts or advice on this?

Thanks


----------



## MScott821 (Dec 17, 2012)

Where is the Access db living? Out on the network somewhere?

What are you connecting with via the ODBC? - Access locally, Excel,...?

Is the "receiving" app on her end the same version and patch level as the other systems?

How much data are you dealing with here and what exactly is the application/use of the data?


----------



## XpL0d3r (May 21, 2005)

The database is on our server, though even if copied locally the same error occurs.

Connecting to another Access database on the network. The app on her end is the same version / patch as the others.

The database it's connecting to is ~180MB, and is being used to keep track of invoices from our ERP system.

Thanks for the quick response. I also noticed that every 1/15 tries or so it actually works -- but when I try to use a filter on the generated data I get an error on requery, 3420.


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

She doesn't by any chance have a 64bit system running 64bit MS Office does she?
As I have had issues with setup and split databases. I had to move some tables to the Front Ends to overcome "Connectivity" and Resource issues.


----------



## XpL0d3r (May 21, 2005)

32bit Office :/


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

What kind of Data Structure does the database have?
Can you post a Screen Print of the Table Relationships?


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

Its a design issue not a memory issue. too many queries and or to many joins in one query. I run into it occasionally you have to break into steps. I have one situation where If I'm quering for 1000 records it works, over that it gets the System Resource Error. I have to make a table (removing one of the table joins) then append/update the rest of the data I need in the next step.

If this is working on one machine and not the other its luck (technically speaking!) and I have seen that scenerio also.


----------



## XpL0d3r (May 21, 2005)

5 users use this database, and it worked before on each computer until one user got a new one. On her new computer the error happens. Installing Windows XP mode and Access 2010 from there to see if it works...


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

I'm sticking with my statement about design. Your right on the edge of having to many joins, columns or something.
Good luck though! You might be able to sneak by. I saw no difference between OS when I was fighting this. I suspect others will eventually have the same problem as the DB grows.

Being ODBC connection guy does limit your options but after this your going to have to recommend they redesign the offending query. OBP's suggestion to make a 'front end' might help going forward. They can make a front end for the person having the problem and not effect the others.


----------



## XpL0d3r (May 21, 2005)

I don't doubt that it's a design issue by any means, but at least at this time restructuring is not really an option unfortunately. Installed Windows XP mode and it's working OK... the only downside is that I had to join the VM to the domain as well as the backend database is on the server. I don't care.. it works. lol.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## draceplace (Jun 8, 2001)

If it works ..It can't be wrong!


----------

